# Gemini Man: Filmkritik zu Ang Lees Action-Blockbuster



## ThomasRaab (2. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gemini Man: Filmkritik zu Ang Lees Action-Blockbuster* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Gemini Man: Filmkritik zu Ang Lees Action-Blockbuster*


----------



## Tek1978 (2. Oktober 2019)

...teht Auftragskiller Henry Brogan, einer der Besten seines blutigen Handwerks...

hüstel hüstel, John Wick XD


----------



## DerSchlonz (2. Oktober 2019)

@Tek1978
Einer der Beste, nicht der Beste. 

@Topic
Nach dem lesen der Rezension war ich überrascht, dass die Wertung mit 7 von 10 Punkten relativ niedrig ausfiel.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. Oktober 2019)

DerSchlonz schrieb:


> Nach dem lesen der Rezension war ich überrascht, dass die Wertung mit 7 von 10 Punkten relativ niedrig ausfiel.



??? Ich seh da 8/10...Paralleluniversum verbunden durchs Internet? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1Y73sPHKxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## lars9401 (2. Oktober 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> ??? Ich seh da 8/10...Paralleluniversum verbunden durchs Internet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da stand heute früh wirklich noch eine 7.


----------



## Phone (3. Oktober 2019)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> ...teht Auftragskiller Henry Brogan, einer der Besten seines blutigen Handwerks...
> 
> hüstel hüstel, John Wick XD



Hüstel Hüstel...Wie oft wäre Wick in seinem ersten Film gestorben hätte er keine Hilfe bekommen...Da ist der Equalizer / Rambo sowie Christian Wolff  als Steuerberater besser..


----------



## Celerex (3. Oktober 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Hüstel Hüstel...Wie oft wäre Wick in seinem ersten Film gestorben hätte er keine Hilfe bekommen...Da ist der Equalizer / Rambo sowie Christian Wolff  als Steuerberater besser..



Wick hätte in allen drei Filmen unzählige Male sterben müssen und hatte oft einfach nur das "feeling" oder Glück/Plot Armor.


----------



## DerSchlonz (3. Oktober 2019)

Hmm, da wurde doch tatsächlich die Bewertung angepasst.
Muss mal schauen ob das bei Joker auch klappt. Da finde ich die 7/10 bei der Lobeshymne auch ein bisschen wenig.


----------



## BestNoob (29. Oktober 2019)

Der Film ist höchstens 2/10 kurz vorm absoluten Müll.

Also bei em 8/10 Review zu sonem Film ... jetzt kann ich euch nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Dezember 2019)

8/10 ? Komischer Geschmack ...
Als ich den Film gesehen habe, dachte ich nur:"Oha, Wills große Hollywood-Jahre, sind jetzt wohl endgültig vorbei, jetzt darf er wohl nur noch in solchen Ramschproduktionen mitspielen."


----------

